# Olympic Weightlifting in Japan



## tommyfoggin (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey there,

Currently in Tokyo, I'll be in Japan for two months however and was hoping to do some olympic weightlifting while i was here as it is a sport I enjoy/train in. I was wondering if anyone here participates/would know where there are any clubs? I've done some googling and have a bit of a list but any information helps!
Thanks
Tommy


----------

